# Do I have a Shar-Pei mix? (PICTURES INSIDE)



## Massimo (May 11, 2013)

All, 

Recently got a Shar-Pei about 2 weeks ago. Born April 13, 2013 (He's now 10 weeks old) he's adorable. Probably the cutest Shar-Pei I've ever seen. However, his tail isn't curly. It's straight. Last time I checked all Shar-Peis have curly tails. Is he mixed? Regardless, we still love him, but I'd like to know what he actually is. He's a chocolate (obviously) with blue/green eyes, and he's a brushed coat, not a horse coat like my previous Shar-Pei. Let me know what you guys think. 

Here he is: 



















Good view of his tail and body here.























Everyone, 

Here's an update of Massimo. After further curiosity with the tail thing, we got a DNA test done. It came out his mother was 100% Shar-Pei, and his father was PitBull, leaving him half Shar-Pei half Pitbull. I think he looks 100% Shar-Pei, but maybe some of his characteristics differ. 

We noticed that his eyes started to swell and tear as he got a little older, an issue that's common in Shar-Peis. So, the vet told us that he will probably need a tacking surgery. Fast forward three months later and he had his surgery December 3, 2013. At first, the stitches seemed to be bringing the eye-lids out alright, but the stitches were still irritating his eye. He wasn't himself. Sad, not really eating or playing. We had to go back and get them stapled back. When he came back home with his eyes stapled, he was a different dog. His eyes were wide open. More playful than ever, enjoying his treatment and his first sight of snow. He was himself again. Two weeks later, we got the staples and stitches taken out and his eyes are beautiful and wide open. No more tearing, no more swelling no more irritation. Doctor did a very good job. 

Here are pictures I took of him when he had the staples in (About Dec. 19) and he's enjoying himself in first day of snow. I can get some pictures of him tomorrow with his eyes without the staples in.


















Hope everyone has a good holiday!

UPDATE: Here's some pictures of him without staples. Now all we need to do is wait for the hair to grow back.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

All I can say is AWE!!!! Such an adorable sher-pei even if he is a mix, he doesn't look as wrinkly as some shar-peis I've seen but that's not really a big deal.


----------



## Massimo (May 11, 2013)

kcomstoc said:


> All I can say is AWE!!!! Such an adorable sher-pei even if he is a mix, he doesn't look as wrinkly as some shar-peis I've seen but that's not really a big deal.


Thanks. Yes, he's not as wrinkly, but his skin is still very very loose. His whole body, paws, face, mouth, are all Shar-Pei in my opinion except his tail.


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

I don't see anything else in this dog but Shar-pei, his tail may just be a fault (not standard) doesn't mean it's a mutt

SUPER cute puppy though!


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

I don't see a mix, just all Shar Pei. I think their tail can be like that, like this one http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bone-mouth That type of Shar-Pei doesn't always have a tightly curled tail.

He's adorable!


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Massimo said:


> Thank-you! Yes, he's not as wrinkly, but his skin is still SO loose! His whole body, paws, face, mouth, are all Shar-Pei in my opinion except his tail! Does anybody know if they've seen a full Shar-Pei with this tail?


 This shar-pei has a straighter tail  not as curly.


----------



## Massimo (May 11, 2013)

SydTheSpaniel said:


> I don't see a mix, just all Shar Pei. I think their tail can be like that, like this one http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bone-mouth That type of Shar-Pei doesn't always have a tightly curled tail.
> 
> He's adorable!


Thanks for the link.


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

kcomstoc said:


> This shar-pei has a straighter tail  not as curly.


 I really like this shar-pei it looks kind of like the Shar-Peis of the past not overdone, this is a shar pei i would consider owning!
Most shar-peis i see i wouldn't i just don't want to deal with the health problems, but it think they are super cute


----------



## Massimo (May 11, 2013)

Adjecyca1 said:


> I really like this shar-pei it looks kind of like the Shar-Peis of the past not overdone, this is a shar pei i would consider owning!
> Most shar-peis i see i wouldn't i just don't want to deal with the health problems, but it think they are super cute


Our previous Shar Pei had zero health problems from birth to 14 years of age when she passed...


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Massimo said:


> Our previous Shar Pei had zero health problems from birth to 14 years of age when she passed...


That's cool, but i do know Shar-peis do have their fair share of health problems, all breeds have health problems, but i know that the sharpeis who are SUPER wrinkly need extra care for their skin which i personally don't want to deal with, along with other health problems i'd like to avoid. i like shar peis like the one posted above with far less wrinkles it's just a personal preference please don't be offended i think your puppy is super cute!

http://www.royalsharpei.com/health_problems.htm


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Massimo said:


> Our previous Shar Pei had zero health problems from birth to 14 years of age when she passed...


 That's awesome  I've always really liked Shar-peis but I don't know if the breed is right for me lol *this isn't the first or last time I'll mention this. I've researched a lot of breeds in 9 years and there are a lot that I want to own and a lot more that I want to own but never will* Anyway I think your shar-pei is a purebred just with a straighter tail, when he gets bigger maybe the tail will start to curl?


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

And in case you are curious the bottom of this website has tons of pictures of "old style" shar peis!
http://www.kynon.gr/el/node/71


----------



## Massimo (May 11, 2013)

Adjecyca1 said:


> That's cool, but i do know Shar-peis do have their fair share of health problems, all breeds have health problems, but i know that the sharpeis who are SUPER wrinkly need extra care for their skin which i personally don't want to deal with, along with other health problems i'd like to avoid. i like shar peis like the one posted above with far less wrinkles it's just a personal preference please don't be offended i think your puppy is super cute!
> 
> http://www.royalsharpei.com/health_problems.htm


None taken, I know Shar Peis do have problems, I just haven't experienced any skin or eye ones.



kcomstoc said:


> That's awesome  I've always really liked Shar-peis but I don't know if the breed is right for me lol *this isn't the first or last time I'll mention this. I've researched a lot of breeds in 9 years and there are a lot that I want to own and a lot more that I want to own but never will* Anyway I think your shar-pei is a purebred just with a straighter tail, when he gets bigger maybe the tail will start to curl?


That could be.


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

And i really want to express the fact that your puppy is ADORABLE!! and is probably the cutest shar pei pup i've seen and i think most shar pei puppies are cute!! I hope you stick around the forum cause i would love to see how this guy grows up!!


----------



## aiw (Jun 16, 2012)

kcomstoc said:


> This shar-pei has a straighter tail  not as curly.


He's not stacked but from this angle structurally he looks _really_ unsound to me. Especially the topline.

Since I'm not very experienced, maybe the more conformationally minded here could share some insight?

EDIT: That didn't really address OP though. Puppy is first of all adorable. Looks pretty shar pei-ish to me (certainly its the dominant breed) but I'm not an expert so I couldn't necessarily pick out if there are some mixed traits. What breeder is he from if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

aiw said:


> He's not stacked but from this angle structurally he looks _really_ unsound to me. Especially the topline.


Yea, I see what you mean about weird structure because the back legs look longer than the front and the one back leg looks weird lol but the point was that shar-peis can have straight tails


----------



## Massimo (May 11, 2013)

aiw said:


> He's not stacked but from this angle structurally he looks _really_ unsound to me. Especially the topline.
> 
> Since I'm not very experienced, maybe the more conformationally minded here could share some insight?
> 
> EDIT: That didn't really address OP though. Puppy is first of all adorable. Looks pretty shar pei-ish to me (certainly its the dominant breed) but I'm not an expert so I couldn't necessarily pick out if there are some mixed traits. What breeder is he from if you don't mind me asking?


Some random guy in Chicago. Not the smartest thing to do, but we already had a stool sample and his shots all done first thing when we got him.


----------



## LadyBugAnBuddy (Jul 13, 2012)

I just melted!!!!<33 I would love to watch your puppy grow.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

He looks all Shar Pei to me as well. Also his eyes will not stay blue/green, they will eventually turn amber because he is a liver colored dog.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

aiw said:


> He's not stacked but from this angle structurally he looks _really_ unsound to me. Especially the topline.
> 
> Since I'm not very experienced, maybe the more conformationally minded here could share some insight?


Shar Pei breed standard actually requires them to have a dip behind the withers and be slightly high in the rear. Tho the picture above is far more extreme than what the standard calls for.


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

I agree the conformation is off but
I just like the dog because he looks more traditional shar pei :









Rather than the modern day show dog


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

NO hes not a miX hes ALL SHARPEI-- TAIL is not to standard but SO what-- grt lookin pup I LOVE HIM-- friend had one (same choc brn loved that dog so sweet and calm and not puppy like-- we even smuggled it into work and it put a really fussy kid to sleep , just climbed up into bed with him and settled him into sleep.... Super impressed not a breed I was interested in!!!


----------



## aiw (Jun 16, 2012)

Adjecyca1 said:


> I agree the conformation is off but
> I just like the dog because he looks more traditional shar pei :
> 
> 
> ...


 I do prefer the wrinkling style in the picture you posted.  The show ones today look way overdone IMO.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

I'm always amazed to see the difference between what the breeds were supposed to look like and what the show standards have done to a lot of them.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Personally I think the show dogs have much better and healthier structure but are overdone in the skin department, I would prefer a dog somewhere in between the two. Getting fewer wrinkles for worse structure is not a good trade off.

Although the picture that is posted here as a "modern day show dog" is not correct, or at least not correct for an AKC line show dog, here are a few modern day AKC winners, much more moderate.


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

I will say that i am NOT an expert on conformation but the dog i posted his conformation doesn't seem all that bad to me, He looks a bit high in the rear, but he is far from a structural train wreck looking at other traditional examples, i don't think that traditional dogs as a whole have really bad conformation.. But perhaps i don't have the eye you do? If you could pick out the flaws i am happy to learn! 

The traditional is far from perfect, i just prefer that over the modern sharpei, i think i agree a happy medium would be best!

By the way, i don't only not want to own a modern Sharpei because of it's wrinkles, i wish that they had a more athletic body shape like they use to, and i also prefer the ears and eyes of the traditional sharpei 
I do notice they seem to have bad angulation in the rear legs

















































I'm sure they aren't being bred based on conformation though since most of them are in other countries they are probably bred based on whether or not they can perform well and i know dogs with health problems or dogs who aren't put together well can still perform well.. The bottom of this website has a lot of traditional examples if you wanna look http://www.kynon.gr/el/node/71


----------



## Massimo (May 11, 2013)

Keechak said:


> Personally I think the show dogs have much better and healthier structure but are overdone in the skin department, I would prefer a dog somewhere in between the two. Getting fewer wrinkles for worse structure is not a good trade off.
> 
> Although the picture that is posted here as a "modern day show dog" is not correct, or at least not correct for an AKC line show dog, here are a few modern day AKC winners, much more moderate.


I don't like those at all. Very ugly.


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

What kind of shar peis do you prefer Massimo? Do you like them more wrinkly than those show dogs or more like the dogs inbetween or what!! I wanna snuggle your puppy so bad he's so adorable you should post more pictures of him soon!


----------



## Massimo (May 11, 2013)

Adjecyca1 said:


> What kind of shar peis do you prefer Massimo? Do you like them more wrinkly than those show dogs or more like the dogs inbetween or what!! I wanna snuggle your puppy so bad he's so adorable you should post more pictures of him soon!


It doesn't really matter to me. Cute personality and face is all I care about! Those above just don't have cute faces in my opinion. 

I'm making a video of my puppy - I can post that here.


----------



## Tainted (Jan 23, 2012)

Your pup is beyond freaking adorable. Holy crap.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Looks pure to me! Beautiful pup


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Massimo said:


> I don't like those at all. Very ugly.


...well then.

Your pup looks rather similar to the third dog I posted, different color but very moderate in wrinkles with a stockier body type.


----------



## Massimo (May 11, 2013)

Keechak said:


> ...well then.
> 
> Your pup looks rather similar to the third dog I posted, different color but very moderate in wrinkles with a stockier body type.


Body type, maybe, but the face, not really. My puppy's nose is not as big/chubby as his.


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

Absolutely shar pei.


----------



## bmilla35 (Sep 13, 2012)

That is the cutest puppy I have ever seen. Beautiful pictures...

What camera do you use? I need one.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Adorable adorable puppy!  I certainly hope you keep posting pictures as he grows!


----------



## Trillian (Jan 17, 2011)

Massimo said:


> Body type, maybe, but the face, not really. My puppy's nose is not as big/chubby as his.


I'll be the meany to point out that pups do a LOT of growing, changing and filling out as they mature. Your puppy could very well turn out to look exactly like that dog pictured (only different color obviously)

Anyway, cute puppy. Where did you buy him if you don't mind me asking...beause you should really already know if he's mixed or not if you went to a good breeder...


----------



## Massimo (May 11, 2013)

bmilla35 said:


> That is the cutest puppy I have ever seen. Beautiful pictures...
> 
> What camera do you use? I need one.


Thank you. I use a Canon T2i (DSLR)


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

I personally think he's a mix and you should send him to me.
Just kidding. He's gorgeous. Looks like a Pei used to look.


----------



## Massimo (May 11, 2013)

InkedMarie said:


> I personally think he's a mix and you should send him to me.
> Just kidding. He's gorgeous. Looks like a Pei used to look.


Thank you.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

YES! Definitely! So much Shar-Pei. Look out for entropion, watery eyes is something to worry about in this breed.


----------



## Massimo (May 11, 2013)

All, 

Here's an update of Massimo. After further curiosity with the tail thing, we got a DNA test done. It came out his mother was 100% Shar-Pei, and his father was PitBull, leaving him half Shar-Pei half Pitbull. I think he looks 100% Shar-Pei, but maybe some of his characteristics differ. 

We noticed that his eyes started to swell and tear as he got a little older, an issue that's common in Shar-Peis. So, the vet told us that he will probably need a tacking surgery. Fast forward three months later and he had his surgery December 3, 2013. At first, the stitches seemed to be bringing the eye-lids out alright, but the stitches were still irritating his eye. He wasn't himself. Sad, not really eating or playing. We had to go back and get them stapled back. When he came back home with his eyes stapled, he was a different dog. His eyes were wide open. More playful than ever, enjoying his treatment and his first sight of snow. He was himself again. Two weeks later, we got the staples and stitches taken out and his eyes are beautiful and wide open. No more tearing, no more swelling no more irritation. Doctor did a very good job. 

Here are pictures I took of him when he had the staples in (About Dec. 19) and he's enjoying himself in first day of snow. I can get some pictures of him tomorrow with his eyes without the staples in.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks for the update, Merry Christmas!


----------



## joejoe261 (Apr 3, 2013)

Before I even saw you had the DNA test I was gonna say he looks part pitbull


----------



## Rootin'Rigby (Dec 21, 2013)

Before I read your update, I thought Pitbull. So I thought it was funny that I ended up being right. 

He is SUCH a pretty dog!!! And adorable puppy! I love his coloring.


----------



## Massimo (May 11, 2013)

Rootin'Rigby said:


> Before I read your update, I thought Pitbull. So I thought it was funny that I ended up being right.
> 
> He is SUCH a pretty dog!!! And adorable puppy! I love his coloring.


Thank-you! 

Here is some I took yesterday without the staples, now all we have to do is wait for the hair to grow back.


----------



## SharpeiBm (Jan 29, 2020)

Hi there.. this is years later.. but I hope in all of this someone told you that you Sharpei was a Sharpei Bone Mouth.. the traditional Sharpei before the inbreeding for wrinkle cuteness that were then termed Sharpei Meat Mouths. I have a Sharpei Bone Mouth.. she is black with red undertones and she is 11 months.. an absolute delight that just loves to play and she doesn't have the same issues of the meat mouths with the wrinkles around the head that need tacking or the heat and inner skin problems  I hope that more people support the traditional sharpei.. they are so lovely and yes they are protective of their home area but my Lumi is socialised and plays with other dogs and just loves people.. never bites.. just licks relentlessly  I do so hope that you had much joy with your Sharpei .. all these years later


----------



## SharpeiBm (Jan 29, 2020)

Massimo said:


> All,
> 
> Recently got a Shar-Pei about 2 weeks ago. Born April 13, 2013 (He's now 10 weeks old) he's adorable. Probably the cutest Shar-Pei I've ever seen. However, his tail isn't curly. It's straight. Last time I checked all Shar-Peis have curly tails. Is he mixed? Regardless, we still love him, but I'd like to know what he actually is. He's a chocolate (obviously) with blue/green eyes, and he's a brushed coat, not a horse coat like my previous Shar-Pei. Let me know what you guys think.
> 
> ...


A stunning Sharpei Bone Mouth.. absolutely lovely


----------



## SharpeiBm (Jan 29, 2020)

kcomstoc said:


> All I can say is AWE!!!! Such an adorable sher-pei even if he is a mix, he doesn't look as wrinkly as some shar-peis I've seen but that's not really a big deal.


He's not a mix.. he's just the traditional Sharpei


Massimo said:


> All,
> 
> Recently got a Shar-Pei about 2 weeks ago. Born April 13, 2013 (He's now 10 weeks old) he's adorable. Probably the cutest Shar-Pei I've ever seen. However, his tail isn't curly. It's straight. Last time I checked all Shar-Peis have curly tails. Is he mixed? Regardless, we still love him, but I'd like to know what he actually is. He's a chocolate (obviously) with blue/green eyes, and he's a brushed coat, not a horse coat like my previous Shar-Pei. Let me know what you guys think.
> 
> ...


Gorgeous Sharpei Bone Mouth  I just wish more people would get educated about Sharpei's and realise that the traditional Sharpei looked like this.. stunning dogs


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

SharpeiBm said:


> He's not a mix.. he's just the traditional Sharpei
> 
> Gorgeous Sharpei Bone Mouth  I just wish more people would get educated about Sharpei's and realise that the traditional Sharpei looked like this.. stunning dogs


First off ,you're responding to a thread that is 7 years old, and the OP has not been active in years. Secondly, the OP did go back and update her initial post to confirm that the dog is in fact a Shar Pei/ Pit Bull cross.


----------

